# Your top 3 Floyd albums



## sqnut

Been listening to Floyd pretty much all day today, and I'm just wondering what everyone's top 3 Floyd (post Syd era) albums are, and why. I can't rank them 1-2-3, but for me the three albums that stand out are, 

Dark Side of the Moon

Wish You Were Here

Animals

Not sure if this thread has been done before, excuse me if it has.


----------



## SkizeR

i havent listened to them much, but ive been trying to find remastered copies of them for a while now. anyone know where i can get them?


----------



## edouble101

SkizeR said:


> i havent listened to them much, but ive been trying to find remastered copies of them for a while now. anyone know where i can get them?


I just bought Dark Side of the Moon and Wish You Were Here (both remastered) on half.com

My top three
1. Wish You Were Here
2. Meddle
3. Final Cut

I am a big Floyd fan. Listen to it daily!


----------



## Victor_inox

no love for "The Wall"?


----------



## 1fishman

Dark Side of the Moon

The Wall

Wish You Were Here


The all time best Concert/Rock Opera....... THE WALL!


----------



## Alrojoca

If I had to put an order 

Animals 

The wall

Dark side

It all depends on the mood, they are all different


----------



## seafish

Wish You Were Here, Meddle, Dark Side of the Moon

but nothing wrong with Ummagumma, The Wall, or Animals either

Why bother picking if you can just listen to them all..lol.


----------



## Victor_inox

seafish said:


> Why bother picking if you can just listen to them all..lol.


Exactly!


----------



## hot9dog

Meddle and animals. I won't pick a third..... too many flash backs will be generated in my cerebral cortex.


----------



## maggie-g

no love for the division bell?? Some great tracks on that album.


----------



## Alrojoca

maggie-g said:


> no love for the division bell?? Some great tracks on that album.


I forgot about that one, Yes it has good Music, the recording is dull though. I think it was recorded with Dolby SR in 84-86, a compression and expansion NR, it really failed trying to compete with digital recordings or even standard Analog ones from what I remember.

That CD was when they had concerts that were recorded and played and they were just lip singing, I remember my first PF concert, and I was so disappointed.


----------



## jpswanberg

SkizeR said:


> i havent listened to them much, but ive been trying to find remastered copies of them for a while now. anyone know where i can get them?


Go for the SACD versions of MoFi for the best sounding, even if you don't have an SACD player. The multi disk Dark Side and Wish are also descent.

My list:

1. Dark Side - Early, aka Alan Parsons mix
2. Wish
3. Dark Side

JPS

p.s. too many flashbacks of hearing Dark Side in Quad in the dark while using Turkish/Iranian hash not for it to be 1 and 3.


----------



## BlackHHR

Pink Floyd Pulse Live
David Gilmour - Live In Gdansk
Roger Waters - The Wall - Live In Germany


----------



## Orion525iT

Animals - Gilmour's guitars at their best, and Waters' lyrics at their most biting and desolate. Unapologetic and brutal.

Wish You Were Here - Great concept album. Amazing work by Wright. Haunting. The cover art.

Live at Pompeii - (does this count?). I was floored by this the first time I saw it. Great live stuff. Showed the band doing things nobody had done before. Bits of _Meddle_, nice awesome live addition of "Careful with That Axe,Eugene" and some early demos stuff from Abbey Road that appeared on _DSotM_. The version of "Echos" is stellar.


----------



## ChrisB

Orion525iT said:


> Live at Pompeii - (does this count?). I was floored by this the first time I saw it. Great live stuff. Showed the band doing things nobody had done before. Bits of _Meddle_, nice awesome live addition of "Careful with That Axe,Eugene" and some early demos stuff from Abbey Road that appeared on _DSotM_. The version of "Echos" is stellar.


X2. Live at Pompeii is an often overlooked treasure in the Pink Floyd catalog. I had an earlier version that was just the concert on VHS and I liked it a bit more than the Director's Cut. The attempts of the Director's Cut to make the concert more modern made it more dated with the cheesy CGI effects.


----------



## CoLd_FuSiOn

Dark side of the moon 
Wish you were here 
The wall 


Sent from my One Plus One using Tapatalk


----------



## sqnut

I agree, the Wall should be in the top 3. For me it was a toss up between DSOTM and The Wall.


----------



## stills

Dark side
Meddle
Wish you were here


----------



## ChrisB

Dark Side
Meddle
I'm torn between Animals and The Wall for third place. It depends on my mood on any given day as to which one I will pick over the other.


----------



## juiceweazel

In no particular order
The Wall
Dark Side
Division Bell



Alrojoca said:


> That CD was when they had concerts that were recorded and played and they were just lip singing, I remember my first PF concert, and I was so disappointed.


I remember seeing that tour in Cleveland. It was one of my first big shows, was really floored by the show. With that said, they lipsang that tour?!


----------



## PPI_GUY

1. Animals

2. The Division Bell

3. Pulse (Live)

Darkhorse favorite- _The Final Cut_. Some really beautiful passages along with powerful moments. Including; _The Gunner's Dream, Not Now John _and _Two Suns In The Sunset. _

Also, Pink Floyd (in any incarnation) have *NEVER* done lipsynced vocals at any time. Anyone who has ever seen them live would know that isn't the case.
_The Division Bell _was released in '94 contrary to what someone above claimed. 
PF tip- try to get hold of the Shine On box set for some really fantastic remixed versions of the original albums. Features an especially well done version of _Animals_.


----------



## firebri

1 - The Wall
2 - The Division Bell
3 - Dark Side of The Moon

Side note...

Best version of Comfortably Numb...live version on Delicate Sound of Thunder

Best version of High Hopes...GREAT song...live version on David Gilmour Live at Gdansk


----------



## juiceweazel

PPI_GUY said:


> 1. Animals
> 
> 2. The Division Bell
> 
> 3. Pulse (Live)
> 
> Also, Pink Floyd (in any incarnation) have *NEVER* done lipsynced vocals at any time. Anyone who has ever seen them live would know that isn't the case.
> _The Division Bell _was released in '94 contrary to what someone above claimed.
> PF tip- try to get hold of the Shine On box set for some really fantastic remixed versions of the original albums. Features an especially well done version of _Animals_.


I forgot about Pulse, I had that album as well. Still enjoyed the LED that lit for years after purchase.
I would have hoped they didn't lip sing. It was so long ago & the sound was so bad that I would never have known, but it would shock me if they ever did.


----------



## chuyler1

If we're just talking studio albums,
1) DSOTM
2) Meddle
3) Division Bell

Those are the ones I can listen to over and over again. I keep WYWH, Animals, and The Wall in rotation too but not as much. If we include compilations and live albums then PULSE will likely go right to the top. Excellent way to kill 2 hours. Their performance of DSOTM is spot on...only thing that bugs me is I don't care for one of the two singers on Great Gig.


----------



## tommygjunior

Animals
Division Bell
Wish you were Here

This is very tough for me. I'm a very big Floyd fan from Atom Heart Mother to The Wall to Darkside I loved just about everything they released but I'd have to say those are my top three.


----------



## kmagyar

Animals
Meddle
Atom heart mother

Umma gumma (there are a couple really good tracks on it)


----------



## jbb2388

Very surprised not one person chose momentary lapse...here's mine

Animals

A Momentary Lapse of Reason

Wish You Were Here


----------



## Orion525iT

jbb2388 said:


> Very surprised not one person chose momentary lapse...here's mine


Some don't consider anything >The Wall to be Pink enough .


----------



## Alrojoca

I think will kick the dark side aside and include the Division of the Bell instead


----------



## truckguy

I just got the remastered versions of Dark Side and The Wall from Amazon. After reading this post I had to dig out Pulse.


----------



## tommygjunior

jbb2388 said:


> Very surprised not one person chose momentary lapse...here's mine
> 
> Animals
> 
> A Momentary Lapse of Reason
> 
> Wish You Were Here


learning to fly.. ugh such an amazing song!!


----------



## Alrojoca

The British kick a s on the recordings but I am curious how the new remastered recordings really sound.

When they remaster them they make them louder they compress everything and totally kill the dynamics in most cases.


----------



## PPI_GUY

Alrojoca said:


> The British kick a s on the recordings but I am curious how the new remastered recordings really sound.
> 
> When they remaster them they make them louder they compress everything and totally kill the dynamics in most cases.


The remastered version of Animals from the Shine On box set (circa '92 I think?) is one of the best out there along with the 2011 remaster. James Guthrie, Alan Parsons and Doug Sax (RIP) at the board. Hard to get better than those guys!


----------



## Alrojoca

PPI_GUY said:


> The remastered version of Animals from the Shine On box set (circa '92 I think?) is one of the best out there along with the 2011 remaster. James Guthrie, Alan Parsons and Doug Sax (RIP) at the board. Hard to get better than those guys!


Ok, thanks, I will check mine, I think I got Animals in the mid 90's, just checked it and it says 1977, the Dark side CD says remastered 1992


----------



## Lou Frasier2

dealing with it,4 of a kind,and crossover,wait,wrong band


----------



## sqnut

PPI_GUY said:


> The remastered version of Animals from the Shine On box set (circa '92 I think?) is one of the best out there along with the 2011 remaster. James Guthrie, Alan Parsons and Doug Sax (RIP) at the board. Hard to get better than those guys!


I'd say those are probably exceptions and not necessarily the rule. From personal experience it seems that every time I found a cd on my must have list, grabbed it and ran to the checkout counter without checking if its remastered, I've been disappointed.


----------



## sqnut

Orion525iT said:


> Some don't consider anything >The Wall to be Pink enough .


Well the Division Bell is post Wall and it's pink enough for me .


----------



## Orion525iT

PPI_GUY said:


> The remastered version of Animals from the Shine On box set (circa '92 I think?) is one of the best out there along with the 2011 remaster. James Guthrie, Alan Parsons and Doug Sax (RIP) at the board. Hard to get better than those guys!


Do you really think the 2011 remasters are good? I am only asking because I had the Shine On box set and it was a my prized possession. Sadly, I lost most of that set to a fire. I could only salvage early singles disc, Meddle, The Wall, and Momentary.



sqnut said:


> Well the Division Bell is post Wall and it's pink enough for me .


They added some pink through Polly in the writing credits.......


crude of me, I know....


----------



## PPI_GUY

Orion525iT said:


> Do you really think the 2011 remasters are good? I am only asking because I had the Shine On box set and it was a my prized possession. Sadly, I lost most of that set to a fire. I could only salvage early singles disc, Meddle, The Wall, and Momentary.
> 
> 
> 
> They added some pink through Polly in the writing credits.......
> 
> 
> crude of me, I know....


I've been very happy with my Shine On version of _Animals._ So much so that this discussion caused me to pull it out of the box and listen to it again over the last two days. It's very, very good. I like that it has some nice bottom end that seemed missing on earlier versions. Interestingly, the vocals only seem marginally better. The highs are more pronounced and detailed though. 
I'll have to find the 2011 re-master and do a comparison sometime soon. 

Yeah, I'm not a big fan of Polly's writing. If I buy (bought) a PF album, I wanted to hear music and words created by PF. I've resisted the new "Rattle that Lock" by DG simply because Polly's words are all over it. I watched a video of her and DG explaining the meaning behind the title track and she babbled on about it relating to some viewpoint that was sympathetic to Lucifer after he was cast out of Heaven. Whatever. More instrumental DG and much less Polly, please.

Having said all that, I've read that "Rattle that Lock" is very well engineered.


----------



## jbb2388

Orion525iT said:


> Some don't consider anything >The Wall to be Pink enough .


Fortunately that does not apply to myself although I was disappointed that RW left the band.


----------



## jbb2388

tommygjunior said:


> learning to fly.. ugh such an amazing song!!


Totally agree. On the turning away also.


----------



## PPI_GUY

jbb2388 said:


> Fortunately that does not apply to myself although I was disappointed that RW left the band.


Agreed. _Momentary Lapse _is underappreciated IMHO. Learning to Fly, On The Turning Away and Sorrow still stand up really well. Gilmour is still playing Sorrow on his current tour.

_Division Bell _is another effort that will only get better with time. 

I've always thought that parts of _The Wall _were greater than the whole. Comfortably Numb, Run Like Hell, Mother and Young Lust are the real heavyweights on that album even though Another Brick, Pt. II received all the airplay. Not surprisingly, Gilmour was instrumental in writing some, if not all of those songs. 

Roger Waters is a real conundrum for me. I like a lot of his lyrics...especially on _DSOTM, WYWH _and _Animals_. But, he has ultimately become very repetitive and boring...how many times can you repackage _The Wall_, Roger? 
Really, I think _The Final Cut _may be Roger's best work. His issues with his father being killed at Anzio and war in general were really laid bare in a full and unfiltered way on that album. It really should have been a RW solo effort. Although DG really shines on Not Now John...another hidden gem in the PF catalog. 
Apparently, the original vinyl pressing of _The Final Cut _is something to behold in an audiophile-quality listening room.


----------



## jbb2388

PPI_GUY said:


> I've always thought that parts of _The Wall _were greater than the whole. Comfortably Numb, Run Like Hell, Mother and Young Lust are the real heavyweights on that album even though Another Brick, Pt. II received all the airplay. Not surprisingly, Gilmour was instrumental in writing some, if not all of those songs.


True, but never received much credit for doing it as I understand it. Young Lust and One of My Turns have always been two of my favorite tracks on the wall.


----------



## tommygjunior

Thank goodness for Sid Barret or we wouldn't have WYWH or The Wall. Even though he took no part in writing; his behaviors, mental breakdown and life in general was the basis for Gilmour and Waters to transform into a musical masterpieces/rock operas whatever you choose to call them.


----------



## Orion525iT

PPI_GUY said:


> I've been very happy with my Shine On version of _Animals._ So much so that this discussion caused me to pull it out of the box and listen to it again over the last two days. It's very, very good. I like that it has some nice bottom end that seemed missing on earlier versions. Interestingly, the vocals only seem marginally better. The highs are more pronounced and detailed though.
> I'll have to find the 2011 re-master and do a comparison sometime soon.


Waters' bass bounces along nicely in that version. Let me know your thoughts on how they compare when you get the chance.



PPI_GUY said:


> Yeah, I'm not a big fan of Polly's writing. If I buy (bought) a PF album, I wanted to hear music and words created by PF. I've resisted the new "Rattle that Lock" by DG simply because Polly's words are all over it. I watched a video of her and DG explaining the meaning behind the title track and she babbled on about it relating to some viewpoint that was sympathetic to Lucifer after he was cast out of Heaven. Whatever. More instrumental DG and much less Polly, please.
> 
> Having said all that, I've read that "Rattle that Lock" is very well engineered.


Gilmour has often stated that he has trouble with lyrics. In fact, there is some lore that signified the rift between Waters and Gilmour very early on with PF. When they recorded Ummagumma, the idea was to have each member compose their own bits. David was struggling for lyrics even then, and asked Roger for some input, and Roger flatly said "no".:surprised:



PPI_GUY said:


> Agreed. _Momentary Lapse _is underappreciated IMHO. Learning to Fly, On The Turning Away and Sorrow still stand up really well. Gilmour is still playing Sorrow on his current tour.
> 
> _Division Bell _is another effort that will only get better with time.


I enjoy both Momentary and Division. The Final Cut plays out like a Waters solo with some input, but it's still good, and conceptually engaging, even though it is hardly recognized.



PPI_GUY said:


> I've always thought that parts of _The Wall _were greater than the whole. Comfortably Numb, Run Like Hell, Mother and Young Lust are the real heavyweights on that album even though Another Brick, Pt. II received all the airplay. Not surprisingly, Gilmour was instrumental in writing some, if not all of those songs.


I think if David had his way, more of the songs would have been like Young Lust. One of my favorite songs is Childhoods End from Obscured, which was entirely Gilmours' effort. The Comfortably Numb solo, if I got my lore straight, was actually a solo from Davids' solo album in '78 that didn't make the cut.

The guitar work on Another Brick, Pt II is one of my favorites. Interestingly, Gilmour used a Gibson Les Paul Goldtop instead of the Strat. Gilmour definitely has his own style that is easy to recognize.


----------



## Alrojoca

Alrojoca said:


> I think will kick the dark side aside and include the Division of the Bell instead


I'll take that back, Momentary instead Division, I did not check and assuming Momentary is older than the Division, most post Division albums sound so much like Alan Parson's music , I know he produced most if not all PF CD's.
I'll keep listening, it seems that AP's style from past decades shifted to PF, and AP's newer stuff simply did not compare at all, singers and music in general, just based on the few cd's I checked.


----------



## IbizaOnAcid

chuyler1 said:


> If we're just talking studio albums,
> 1) DSOTM
> 2) Meddle
> 3) Division Bell
> 
> Those are the ones I can listen to over and over again. I keep WYWH, Animals, and The Wall in rotation too but not as much. If we include compilations and live albums then PULSE will likely go right to the top. Excellent way to kill 2 hours. Their performance of DSOTM is spot on...only thing that bugs me is I don't care for one of the two singers on Great Gig.


I saw the Pulse show in Los Angeles at the Rose Bowl and again in Barcalona at the Olympic Stadium and I'm pretty sure there were 3 chics that sang Great Gig in the Sky. Not that it matters just thought I'd point it out.
Oh yeah I guess my 3 would be:
Animals
The Wall
Division Bell
But of course there are so many more great ones!


----------



## chuyler1

I saw the show several times when it came to Foxboro but i was never close enough to notice...I was also 13 at the time. All I'm saying is that one of the singers bugs me...like a chick that is horrible at faking it in bed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brianhj

tommygjunior said:


> learning to fly.. ugh such an amazing song!!


Cringey lyrics


----------



## PPI_GUY

Orion525iT said:


> The Comfortably Numb solo, if I got my lore straight, was actually a solo from Davids' solo album in '78 that didn't make the cut.
> 
> The guitar work on Another Brick, Pt II is one of my favorites. Interestingly, Gilmour used a Gibson Les Paul Goldtop instead of the Strat. Gilmour definitely has his own style that is easy to recognize.


In creating Comfortably Numb, Gilmour accessed an unused and very melodic chord progression that was unused on his first solo effort. That became the chorus for Comfortably Numb..."_There is no pain, you are receding..." _
I have it as a bootleg from a demo CD here somewhere and it is essentially the same set of chords...D, A, B, C, G as appears in the song. One of the huge DG/RW fights on The Wall was over Comfortably Numb. Listen to the original version or how RW plays it live (In The Flesh CD) and you'll immediately see the difference. Gilmour plays it with more distortion in the verses and a slower tempo. 

The solo for ABINTW Part II was recorded completely dry, straight into the mixing console. Meaning, any effect you hear was added during the mixing process. Very unusual for Gilmour.


----------



## PPI_GUY

Alrojoca said:


> I'll take that back, Momentary instead Division, I did not check and assuming Momentary is older than the Division, most post Division albums sound so much like Alan Parson's music , I know he produced most if not all PF CD's.
> I'll keep listening, it seems that AP's style from past decades shifted to PF, and AP's newer stuff simply did not compare at all, singers and music in general, just based on the few cd's I checked.


Alan Parsons only produced Dark Side of the Moon. Although he may have had a hand in some of the remasters of that same album. 
Bob Ezrin, James Guthrie and the band themselves are credited as producing albums after DSOTM.


----------



## Alrojoca

PPI_GUY said:


> Alan Parsons only produced Dark Side of the Moon. Although he may have had a hand in some of the remasters of that same album.
> Bob Ezrin, James Guthrie and the band themselves are credited as producing albums after DSOTM.


Thanks for that info, I will take serious notes from it.


----------



## Orion525iT

PPI_GUY said:


> In creating Comfortably Numb, Gilmour accessed an unused and very melodic chord progression that was unused on his first solo effort. That became the chorus for Comfortably Numb..."_There is no pain, you are receding..." _


Just found Gilmour's demo from the '78 album. He explains the origins pretty plainly. No lyrics, he just hums along to the chorus. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UxGOfCvHj8s

and an interesting tidbit from Waters' perspective on the disagreement.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YKiWpaMkU08


----------



## PPI_GUY

Orion525iT said:


> Just found Gilmour's demo from the '78 album. He explains the origins pretty plainly. No lyrics, he just hums along to the chorus.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UxGOfCvHj8s
> 
> and an interesting tidbit from Waters' perspective on the disagreement.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YKiWpaMkU08


Yup and yup. Pretty important demo that David laid down there. If you've ever heard the original, complete Comfortably Numb demo you'll be very glad that they made the numerous changes that ultimately led to the version released on the album. 
DG talks about the process here. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=InG6RAZ0KWs


----------



## mumbles

Kind of an old thread...
1. DSOTM
2. WYWH
3. Wall

Also, for those that have good home systems, pick up the DVD of Delicate Sound of Thunder - Live. The last three songs on disk 2:
Wish You Were Here, Comfortably Numb, Run Like Hell... I tell you if that finale trio doesn't get your feet stomping, your dead!


----------

